# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Heading Out

## Perdita

EastEnders legend June Brown and Dawn French are to star in a new BBC Two sitcom, written by Sue Perkins.

Great British Bake-Off host Perkins will also feature alongside Benidorm's Steve Pemberton and Drop the Dead Donkey's Jeff Rawle in Heading Out.

Heading Out will tell the story of Sara (Perkins), a vet who is given an ultimatum by her friends to tell her parents that she is gay after she turns 40.

Perkins has said of the comedy: "I think once the gnawing terror, sleepless nights and relentless self-doubt has subsided, this might well be the thing that I'm most proud of."

The show's executive editor Kristian Smith said: "Audiences can expect a super-sized, well-baked comedy from one of our very finest."

Heading Out, a six-part series, will air sometime next year.

----------

